

“Gasbuggy” tests nuclear fracking in the late 1960s - edward
http://aoghs.org/technology/project-gasbuggy/

======
gambiting
Is there a Chrome plugin that automatically converts feet, miles,pounds,
gallons and quarts(??) into metric units on the currently open page? I really
enjoy these articles but having to look up how much "3500 quarts" is in litres
is super annoying.

~~~
eps
Quart is a (quart)er of a gallon, i.e. one liter.

~~~
gambiting
Which gallon? US or UK gallon?

(I can guess the answer - I am just pointing out that there are a few
different types of gallons, just like there are a few types of miles)

------
delbel
I remember reading that there was speculation that the Russians were mapping
out oil and natural gas wells, using what I remember as seismic mapping, in
the Afghanistan mountains when the United States unofficially used small
nuclear warheads in the post-911 invasion. It has been mostly scrubbed from
the net at this point.

~~~
pcrh
>the United States unofficially used small nuclear warheads in the post-911
invasion

I find that unlikely. Do you have any source for this statement?

~~~
alexhawdon
Seconded. They had more than enough conventional ordnance at their disposal to
need to break out something as exotic and controversial as nuclear weapons.

